# Duke Nukem Forever: Trailer And Release Date



## cad (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;1-b78TKZIyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b78TKZIyw&feature=player_embedded[/video]
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2011/01/21/exclusive-duke-nukem-forever-has-a-release-date.aspx

Hail to the king, baby! After 12 years of development time, the Duke is back. The 3rd of May the game is OUT, 6th of May internationally.
He's here, he's back, he's going to kick ass and chew bubblegum...
... and this time, he's really, REALLY all out of his gum.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 22, 2011)

This is probably the manliest game ever. I'm surprised that it didn't get the AO label.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

It's gunna suck.

:3


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 22, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever? A _release date?_ A _trailer_? Holy. Shit. 

It brings back memories.


----------



## cad (Jan 22, 2011)

Except this time it's _for real._ There's no George Broussard behind the wheels anymore. He is pretty much the sole reason as to why DNF has been delayed for this long.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

So getting this when I get back to the states. Sold my xbox cause I want to do something productive during downtime for the time being


----------



## Corto (Jan 22, 2011)

I won't believe it until I have a copy on my hands.

EDIT: Hey that's the song from the Scott Pilgrim trailer! That sucks, they should have gone with Megadeth's version of the Duke Nukem theme.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be more offensive than Manhunt 1, but it's Duke Nukem so it's expected.
Probably gonna get it because I suck like that.


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 22, 2011)

YES! i'm gonna have ta get that game, looks BADASS! And lupin, if you think you suck because you like offensive games, you have problems.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 22, 2011)

No, I suck because I plan on getting the most sought out game that's been vaporware for 12 years.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 22, 2011)

Gearbox will yank the game on May 2nd for "extra polishing" and thus be known as the biggest trolls in the gaming world.

I'm calling it right now.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Gearbox will yank the game on May 2nd for "extra polishing" and thus be known as the biggest trolls in the gaming world.
> 
> I'm calling it right now.


 
God I hope so.


----------



## cad (Jan 22, 2011)

Something like that's not going to happen. Randy Pitchford, CEO of Gearbox, worked for 3D Realms on Duke Nukem 3D, way back in 1996. Randy owes his entire career to Duke, George Broussard, and 3D Realms. Gearbox was formed mostly by Ex 3D Realms employees, where some of those people worked on Duke3D, and DNF from the start. Allen H. Blum is also working at Gearbox, and he was the Co-Creator of Duke himself, back in 1991. Gearbox hired Triptych games to work on the game as well, which is made ENTIRELY Ex. DNF Team employees. Those people practically worked on the game in their basements while the Lawsuit was going on... that's what I call dedication.


----------



## Corto (Jan 22, 2011)

HEY GEARBOX STOP FOOLING AROUND WITH DUKE NUKEM AND GIVE ME OPPOSING FORCE 2. CALL VALVE ASAP CHOP CHOP.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, that's a lot of pixelation. Now I just hope it doesn't have fucked up DRM.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 22, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds it stupid that they had both a censored and uncensored use of fucking in the trailer?

@Corto: The songs name is Invaders Must Die. It fits perfectly here. Besides, it's not like they won't have his theme in the game. :V


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> God I hope so.


 Why do you hate it so much?


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 23, 2011)

About time.
I thought 3D realms were liquidated?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Why do you hate it so much?


 
I have a bet riding on this.

And the disappointment would be delicious.


----------



## Teco (Jan 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's gunna suck.
> 
> :3


 
Shun the non believer, let the Duke sort'em out.

He'll probably consider you alien. And a toilet. You'll have an abundance of bricks.

Also fuckin' right.


----------



## Hunter0x (Jan 23, 2011)

It has the potential to be a very good game or a complete failure, only time will tell sadly


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I have a bet riding on this.
> 
> And the disappointment would be delicious.


Then again, if the bet is lost, Duke will drink your delicious tears and kill ya. :3


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that it won't be terrible.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 23, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Then again, if the bet is lost, Duke will drink your delicious tears and kill ya. :3


 
Really, I win either way. Just if I called how it turns out the reward is greater than if I lose.


----------



## JMAA (Jan 24, 2011)

THAT's the difference from 3D Realms! Cheers everyone!
I see how the other developer goes well with this delayed crap. And they did well.

Although I'm still hoping it'll be good.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 24, 2011)

I predict that the hype for this game is so damn high it'll wind up falling on its face and being called one of the greatest disappointments of all time. I call it the "Phantom Menace Effect". 

but at the same time it'll also have a fanbase who won't find it to be as bad as everyone says it is.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I predict that the hype for this game is so damn high it'll wind up falling on its face and being called one of the greatest disappointments of all time. I call it the "Phantom Menace Effect".



Daikatana.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 24, 2011)

People place too much in gameplay and story and shit like that. It's nice for a more cerebral game to have an intelligent script, but let's face it. Duke Nukem is about being a misogynistic dickhole shooting things with big guns. Who cares if the plot is flimsy. As long as it's fun to play.

Take Postal 2.

The game is terrible. Story is nonsensical, and gameplay is quite dodgy in places. But it's fucking hilarious and a great game to dick around in. As long as DNF retains a sense of humour and is fun to play, who gives a shit how badly it plays, as long as it's not glitched beyond playability.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

It's gonna be mediocre but we won't care
and that's the way it should be


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 24, 2011)

who cares if its bad, it has the manliest character evah


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> who cares if its bad, it has the manliest character evah


 BUT he gets old as the rest of mortals. And maybe the final game's bad.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 25, 2011)

Man, I've got to say. I dunno how well the the final game's going to end up, but I'm seriously hoping that if this sells well, (who are we kidding, of course it will) we'll get a big resurgence of 90's-style shooters with lots of cheese and one-liners. I'm personally really sick of the whole generic, gray and brown military shooters that involve hiding behind things and plots about betrayal and what have you. I just want a game about _fun_, basically. This and Bulletstorm look like they're going to be great for that.

Oh yeah, I'm really hoping there's going to be a lot of secret areas and such that take the piss out of competing shooters. Like, you'd find Marcus Fenix lying dead somewhere of a steroid overdose and Duke would say something like "That guy always grinded my gears!"

I do have to admit I'm not a big fan of the way they have it so you can only hold two guns at once. I miss the old FPSes where you could hold a pistol, shotgun, rocket launcher and anything else you could find and run at like 30 miles per hour.

Still. Betting on Duke. <3


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 25, 2011)

Riptor said:


> Oh yeah, I'm really hoping there's going to be a lot of secret areas and such that take the piss out of competing shooters. Like, you'd find Marcus Fenix lying dead somewhere of a steroid overdose and Duke would say something like "That guy always grinded my gears!"



"That's one DooMed space marine!"

"I ain't afraid of no Quake"

Happy days.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

An FPS with vehicle mechanics.... ouch.

Other than that detail, I'm hoping big for this one to be amazing! Duke needs to teach how a FUN FPS is done. It'll be a nice break from stealth missions, game panning fetching, and those horrid escort missions. 

Just you. Humor. Big guns. And tons of baddies.

Also, I've never seen a game with so many rating content descriptors. XD


----------



## Dizro (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally the manliest man of all gaming returns
I won't care if the game isn't good at all it's still duke nukem


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 25, 2011)

JMAA said:


> BUT he gets old as the rest of mortals. And maybe the final game's bad.


 Only ppl who got cloned get old like solid snake, we know that manly and awesome characters never get old no matter what


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 25, 2011)

God people get your lips off Duke's cock. You don't still see guys like me having our dicks sandwiched between Lara Croft's tits just because Tomb Raider was hot shit in '96, do ya?


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 25, 2011)

To quote a game which also spent twelve years in "development":

"Hell, it's about time."


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 25, 2011)

this game trailer makes me want to do drugs and have sex with various ladies I save. :V


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 25, 2011)

As someone who has fond memories of playin Duke I, Duke II and Nukem II on diskette as well as playing Duke 3D with my Dad (getting to that secret level!); this game will have a lot of Nostalgia to live up to. That said, I played through the more recent Duke Nukem Manhattan Project (2002) more than once and found it loads of fun, so there's hope here.

Anyhow, it'll never live up to the hype... this can only end in disappointed and nostalgic gamers wishing that Duke would just go to the cornerstone and buy some damn gum already.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> God people get your lips off Duke's cock. You don't still see guys like me having our dicks sandwiched between Lara Croft's tits just because Tomb Raider was hot shit in '96, do ya?


 
Because Tomb Raider has been a continuing series. There's been a TR game at least every two years since then without a 12 year gap.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 25, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Because Tomb Raider has been a continuing series. There's been a TR game at least every two years since then without a 12 year gap.


 That
+ cock>>>tits

we are in a furry forum afterall


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> God people get your lips off Duke's cock. You don't still see guys like me having our dicks sandwiched between Lara Croft's tits just because Tomb Raider was hot shit in '96, do ya?


 
I demand your favorite game series gets delayed for 14 years.
You would act just like us.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter how bad this game may be, people will buy it anyway. It's one of gaming's greatest legends. The game that's never going to be finished. It will be a sad day when/if it actually manages to make that release date.

At least we still have HL2: Episode 3. :v


----------



## cad (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's video footage of the DNF demo:
[video=youtube;0-97N6jNKb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-97N6jNKb4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I demand your favorite game series gets delayed for 14 years.
> You would act just like us.


 
I'm the guy who actually kinda enjoyed Silent Hill Homecoming and Shattered Memories, and even thought Origins was underrated, but is pretty "meh" about Downpour (LOL) and the series in general anymore. I'm actually more bummed that I'll probably never get to play Siren 2 and that there most likely will never be another game in the series after Blood Curse, since that was kinda the spiritual successor to SH. You guys got your spiritual successor to Duke Nukem - *Every Fucking FPS Made After It, That Looks, Sounds and Plays Better*.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Duke Nukem is awesome I can't wait for it's release. So many good memories and they're coming back again.  <3 God I love this.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You guys got your spiritual successor to Duke Nukem - *Every Fucking FPS Made After It, That Looks, Sounds and Plays Better*.


 
Actually, no. See, thing is, not all that long after Duke Nukem 3D came out, the industry started filling up with 'realistic', military-themed shooters like Call of Duty and generic sci-fi stuff like Halo. Now, there's tons upon tons of fans of that stuff, and I guess I could understand that.

The problem is, that aside from stuff like Serious Sam and Painkiller, cover systems, regenerating health and the colors brown and gray have basically replaced what made 90's-era FPSes awesome. I'm hoping that DNF sells well, the industry will move away from the rut we're stuck in and bring back that kind of thing.

TLDR: We've had too much realism, and Duke is bringing back the sweet, sweet cheese we need.

Oh yeah, that thing about Tomb Raider? See, the difference between that and Duke 3D is that Duke actually aged well, had a modding community, and didn't control like complete shit.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You guys got your spiritual successor to Duke Nukem - *Every Fucking FPS Made After It, That Looks, Sounds and Plays Better*.


 
Aw, dude! That was harsh and not true. I just don't want more of: 



and what we truly need to do is:


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 27, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *Every Fucking FPS Made After It, That Looks, Sounds and Plays Better*.



Your logic includes Duke Nukem Forever.





I am dissapoint at your logic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 27, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Aw, dude! That was harsh and not true. I just don't want more of:
> 
> 
> 
> and what we truly need to do is:


 
What the hell did you just show me. My brain broke.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## cad (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump, but for a reason.
Of course there was no doubt that Duke Nukem Forever would get a colletors edition. And here it is.
The Balls of Steel edition.
Fuck buying Bulletstorm, this shit looks SO much better.
Now where do I get $100...


----------



## cad (Feb 14, 2011)

A skit from the start of the Interactive Achievement Awards in which the Duke has a brief argument with his new (yet somewhat familiar) PR agent


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

I hope this game won't suck


----------

